# Bones?



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering what kind of bones you give your dogs to chew on? 
I've heard different thoughts about different bones and am a bit 
confused as to which are safe.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since i feed raw food to my dogs, they eat edible bone from a variety of animals.

the only inedible bone they get still has meat on it, but they are not large enough to eat the bone and those are beef ribs.

they eat necks, and ribs, and other bones....but they eat them all the way.

they get bully sticks and yak chews for pleasure.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine get chicken and pork rib bones for eating, and as a rec chew I will give them deer legs. They are the only weight bearing bones I give because deer arn't as heavy as cows, or elk or buffalo are. So their bones arn't quite so dense. I will let them keep them for a few days then replace them.


----------



## alangrylls55 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't give Bones to my dog to eat as my Vet told me not to give bones to him


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

alangrylls55 said:


> I don't give Bones to my dog to eat as my Vet told me not to give bones to him


Do you raw feed? With raw feeding bone is a must, its just knowing the correct ones to give.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

alangrylls55 said:


> I don't give Bones to my dog to eat as my Vet told me not to give bones to him


Your vet is correct if he meant cooked bones. However, millions of dogs eat raw bones every day. They are great for them.

I give my dogs what everyone else does except I need someone to hunt a deer for me


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog gets bones every day. Chicken, pork, lamb, veal - he loves them and it's good for them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

alangrylls55 said:


> I don't give Bones to my dog to eat as my Vet told me not to give bones to him


cooked bones, no.

raw bones....you betcha..

how do your dog's teeth look?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They eat raw meaty bones four nights a week as part of their overall diet. This can include anything from chicken/turkey/duck/game birds, pork necks (not my favorite), Anything from goat/sheep/antelope/deer, and they do get whole oxtail (its beef yo).

I do allow them to strip the meat/hoof off of the elk forelegs my bro packed out of the canyon for me when he got his elk, but for the most part weight bearing bones from large animals such as elk, beef, bison, etc. are a no-no as they can and will break teeth!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

And now I'm going to be feeding venison ribs and other bones for the next month thanks to my free score just now (as just posted in the raw section)!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Mine get chicken and pork rib bones for eating, and as a rec chew I will give them deer legs. They are the only weight bearing bones I give because deer arn't as heavy as cows, or elk or buffalo are. So their bones arn't quite so dense. I will let them keep them for a few days then replace them.


We also give calf legs here because the ones we get are from day old bull calves. Their bones can be eaten all the way as well since they are so young 



alangrylls55 said:


> I don't give Bones to my dog to eat as my Vet told me not to give bones to him


They can have raw bones. Cooked bones are dangerous. Most vets shouldn't be listened to nutrition-wise... especially the ones who recommend Science Diet...



For rec chews we give mostly calf legs and yak chews since that is what we have access to but we would also give beef ribs (not to my bluetick though as he is a power chewer and would try to bite all the way through), antlers (again, not to power chewers), half a slab of pork ribs, beef, pork, and lamb/sheep necks, and pretty much everything else mentioned here. I don't look at whether a chew can be fully eaten or not. I look at how long it would take to eat/clean all the meat off (the longer, the better) and how much it will do for their teeth.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

what is a yak chew? I've never heard of them?

My dogs get deer/goat legs and Pork neck. And I'm going to start giving ribs and pigs/chicken feet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yak chews are a hard, durable chew made from cow's milk, yak's milk, lime juice, and salt.

Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After Mol broke her tooth on a beef rib, well, it could actually have been anything, but I suspect it was the beef rib, I never ever give her any weight bearing bones from big animals. She gets pork ribs, turkey, chicken, venison, neck bones, tails, in fact any bone that I think she can eat, or is slightly pliable. Also, cow and pigs feet, if in fact they are bones, I don't know, but they occupy her and give her brain a good workout.
I'm trying to find somewhere that sells chicken feet too.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We also give calf legs here because the ones we get are from day old bull calves. Their bones can be eaten all the way as well since they are so young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get calf legs? I like that idea.


----------

